
Show HN: recommendable, a like/dislike recommendation engine for your rails app - davidcelis
https://github.com/davidcelis/recommendable
======
davidcelis
I released this gem late last night and am just excited to share it with
people. It's my first own open source project and I'm proud with how the first
release has turned out. The logic is based on a website (<http://goodbre.ws/>)
I wrote last year for my thesis project at school, which was to alter existing
collaborative filtering algorithms to work using set math. For a while, I have
wanted to strip the logic out into a gem for others to use, but I finally
buckled down a few days ago and got to work.

